# Duncan in or out? That is the question..



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, first off I'm a laker fan. However, the Spurs winning a title this year is very important to me as a laker fan. There are many reasons, mainly that I do not want to see Miami win a title. I know they will make it to the end, but I believe the Spurs have the best shot at taking them down.

The problem is, it wont happen without Tim Duncan. I've heard conflicting reports from all over the place. Some say he will return before the playoffs, some say its so bad he might miss the play offs. It really comes down to what sports news channel I listen to. 

I figure some of you fans, especally those from Texas... Might have better information, or even opinions as to when he will return and if he returns will he be at full strength? If he returns for the first round of the playoffs, Id be afraid he isn't going to be at full strength, which is something we need from him...


Anyone here have any info or opinions.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

He'll be back, 2nd round of playoffs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

SpursFan16 said:


> He'll be back, 2nd round of playoffs.



Is that what you heard? Or what you think? Denver is most likely going to get the the 7th spot... Im not sure I'd want a duncan less spurs taking on Denver right now. They are playing very hot right now..


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

If they play Denver first round, Duncan won't be back until next season...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no no guys read the thread i made below he will be bak before playoffs at best and at worst start of playoffs... o he will b bak


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Unfortunately, Spurs fans don't know either. The most recent article written about Duncan in the Express News, San Antonio's only major newspaper, basically suggested that it's unknown. It mentioned several cases of other NBA players spraining their ankles and their recovery times, one being your boy Kobe Bryant. Others were Marquis Daniels, Tony Parker at the beginning of last season, and it talks about how Duncan is usually a fast healer. So, to sum it all up, only time will tell. That's not the answer you're looking for, but as a Spurs fan that's all I got. Duncan has historically been a quick healer, but it seems that these Grade 2 sprains take at least a couple of weeks, some even longer. In another article from the Express News, it mentions that the Spurs plan on having Duncan back the very last week of the season. Call it a bluff just to keep Spurs fans from panicking, but I can say it's a whole helluva lot more reliable than guys from Memphis newspapers and guys from ESPN saying he's done for the season. If it's true that the Spurs are keeping the seriousness of the injury even more secretly than what's percieved, they are sons of *****es. There's no reason to withold information like that.


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

I hope he's back... but when they were saying on TV that he'll back soon... I doubted it because HOW bad it looked.... when I saw it.

When I first saw I had to turn off the TV after I saw the replays. It made me feel sick... and I thought his season is done because he had seperated his ankle.... my first reaction was 'Ankles don't do that, that just can't happen and a player doesn't come back from that.'

I love TD as player... and I hope he gets better for you guys, because a season shouldn't be ruined because of a freak accident, like that.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tim leglar frm espn says excpect him to be back right before the playoffs start


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

If I had to guess, I'd say TD would be back in time for the first round of the playoffs, but in all actuality, no one outside of Tim Duncan knows. He has generally been a fast healer, and all signs out of the Spurs camp are positive. The MySA report said he would be back for the last 5 games of the season, but I highly doubt that. As long as he is back to play vs Denver, we should be in good shape.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

There is no official word yet, but it's Tim Duncan! There is no way in hell he'll miss the playoffs even if he's at only 50%...which actually worries me more than reassures me.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I have to say though, my gut feeling is that Tim may come back for a game or two in the first round, and then be out again untill maybe the 5th or 6th game of the 2nd...

I don't know, I just don't feel good about it...but if I have ever learned anything about me making predictions, I am an idiot....so this feeling is probably good news for Spurs fans...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:biggrin: im omost positive he will be back before playoffs


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sad thing is you know Denvers thinking this could be a dream come true season. Denver isn't good enough to beat Miami. I don't think anyone really is but the Spurs. We must get Tim Duncan strong and healthy. He must fight the good fight for the west coast.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

u just realized a laker fan wants us to win it all wow lol spurs will win it and duncan will be bak before the playoffs mark my words.. if my last name isnt mcnabb lol


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah, no kidding...I'm not sure-no, I am postive that I could never root for the Lakers...no offense but, ughh....

That is one of that main things wrong with the NBA....there are no more great rivalries...that was one of the main reasons why I was disappointed when Shaq left the Lakers...it is always fun to have someone to hate...now all we have is someone to pity...and chuckle at under our breath...

Now, CDRacing, I am not trying to start anything crazy...I don't know you, so I am not attacking you...I hate the Lakers not neccesarily their fans, even though I have met some pretty annoying and ignorant ones...I am sure there are some undesirable Spurs fans out there too....somewhere...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Guth said:


> Yeah, no kidding...I'm not sure-no, I am postive that I could never root for the Lakers...no offense but, ughh....
> 
> That is one of that main things wrong with the NBA....there are no more great rivalries...that was one of the main reasons why I was disappointed when Shaq left the Lakers...it is always fun to have someone to hate...now all we have is someone to pity...and chuckle at under our breath...
> 
> Now, CDRacing, I am not trying to start anything crazy...I don't know you, so I am not attacking you...I hate the Lakers not neccesarily their fans, even though I have met some pretty annoying and ignorant ones...I am sure there are some undesirable Spurs fans out there too....somewhere...


look at the bright side of shaq leaving... atleast the rivalry didnt end frm tim leaving lol


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Don't even joke about stuff like that man...I don't think my heart can take it...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

me neither :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Guth said:


> Yeah, no kidding...I'm not sure-no, I am postive that I could never root for the Lakers...no offense but, ughh....
> 
> That is one of that main things wrong with the NBA....there are no more great rivalries...that was one of the main reasons why I was disappointed when Shaq left the Lakers...it is always fun to have someone to hate...now all we have is someone to pity...and chuckle at under our breath...
> 
> Now, CDRacing, I am not trying to start anything crazy...I don't know you, so I am not attacking you...I hate the Lakers not neccesarily their fans, even though I have met some pretty annoying and ignorant ones...I am sure there are some undesirable Spurs fans out there too....somewhere...


Don’t worry, I only cheering for the lesser of two evils as a Laker fan. This Laker season isn’t the end of the world for us Fans who have been around to watch 20 or more years of basketball, because we have seen the team look like this for a few years. There are very few franchises in the NBA that have the reputation to build teams like the Lakers do. And there 14 championships, and been to the finals what 29 or so times? Refresh my memory, how many times did the Spurs go and win championships? :whoknows: 

I’m not worried that the Laker Legacy is dead, as this franchise is probably one of the most competitive in Sports, and just because they suck this year, doesn’t mean anything. us laker fans all hoped deep down inside that they would at least make the playoffs, but this was always labeled a rebuilding year, and when you only have three players, and only one starter hear from the year previous, and not to mention people from four different teams thrown together with Rudy T. a coach who decided there is no reason to work on defense durning the training camp, you get these results. Lets not forget that our coach quit halfway through the year to become a laker scout, and Frank took over and implemented a completely new offense in the middle of the season and STILL didn’t go over defense but in a few practices according to Buss and Rambus. So the Lakers didn’t have much in there favor from the start of the season. 

So you can Pity us now, its fine. Since the Lakers are probably the most hated team in the NBA, pity is a step up for us. But it wont last long. Until then, im an honorary spurs fan because I don’t want Miami to win. But don’t worry about your rivialry. Sooner or later there will be a young up and coming Center that the Lakers will pickup, and we can beat the crap out of you guys in the semi’s a couple more times and make you feel better. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

whos got two titles and 3rd this yr.. whos win in it this yr lol jk


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> whos got two titles and 3rd this yr.. whos win in it this yr lol jk



I hope you get the title this year...  Definately not three in a row, but good enough.  

You get one this year, and you will only need 11 more to match us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Laker fans hate Shaq so much that they'll even root for the Spurs...That's pathetic lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> The Laker fans hate Shaq so much that they'll even root for the Spurs...That's pathetic lol



I don't speak for the majority of Lakers fan. I speak for myself, as the majority still favor Shaq. Such polls from ESPN, LA times, etc had Shaq voted over Kobe upwards to 70 percent.

I'm not among that 70 percent.

By the way, I know its hard for some fans to grasp, but just because a team isn't your favorite doesn't mean you dont like them. The spurs are not my second, or third, or even fourth favorite team. But I have always enjoyed watching the spurs, especally during the "Twin" towers days, with the admerial as the MVP.

That being said I've also always enjoyed watching the Lakers beat the Spurs. :raised_ey :cheers:


----------

